# Bernat "THE FOUR IN HAND PAK" Top-Down Raglans



## seedstitch (Nov 29, 2011)

Permissions was received today May 22, 2014 for me to share the patterns we have been discussing in the 3 Skein thread, as follows:

Hi Pat
Thanks for contacting us.

Its fine if she scans the book and posts it as long as she credits Bernat and links back to the Yarnspirations site. 
Happy knitting.

Doris 
Customer Service



Spinrite LP.
320 Livingstone, Ave. S.
Listowel, Ontario, Canada
N4W 3H3
1-888-368-8401
www.yarnspirations.com


----------



## seedstitch (Nov 29, 2011)

I cannot open the attachment. It is a PDF that looks just fine in my computer. I may need Tech-help, fellow KPers!.


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

Nice vintage patterns, thanks.


----------



## South Africa (Jul 3, 2013)

seedstitch said:


> I cannot open the attachment. It is a PDF that looks just fine in my computer. I may need Tech-help, fellow KPers!.


Send me your e-mail address and I will forward it to you in a PDF format.

Natalie


----------



## seedstitch (Nov 29, 2011)

South Africa said:


> Send me your e-mail address and I will forward it to you in a PDF format.
> 
> Natalie


Natalie, are you able to open the PDF attachment?

I HAVE it as a PDF on my computer and finally, Acrobat says that my computer is not compatible. Huh? I just scanned it and I SEE it!?! Confused. But so long as all others can open it, its okay and my mission is accomplished.


----------



## South Africa (Jul 3, 2013)

I did get it to open, thank you.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Got it. Thank You. :thumbup:


----------



## seedstitch (Nov 29, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> Got it. Thank You. :thumbup:


Y E A H ! ... I appreciate the gratitude. To hook up and load the scanner on the new-to-me old computer I kinda had to re-arrange the kitchen. Vacuumed up behind the cabinet and I guess that disturbed a couple of spiders. A huge one came across the floor and I 'got' it ... dead, but I felt unnerved. Then a medium-sized one began running around on the desk. I began swatting at it and dumped a bunch of stuff off the desk that made the dogs freak and run. After I finally got it (spider hide for a while) I was shaking and thinking about wine. And ... I had not even gotten to the computer challenge yet. As I can see, it all worked out. I think I should go back to KNITTING!


----------



## peony (Nov 13, 2012)

Nice patterns. Interesting that the large measures only 37" bust. Our idea of sizing certainly has changed!


----------



## seedstitch (Nov 29, 2011)

peony said:


> Nice patterns. Interesting that the large measures only 37" bust. Our idea of sizing certainly has changed!


Humans are getting bigger.


----------



## peony (Nov 13, 2012)

seedstitch said:


> Humans are getting bigger.


I weigh the same as when I was in my twenties, but now I wear size 10 pants. Used to be size 14! this is termed "vanity sizing" by the clothing industry.

PS I am 67.


----------



## seedstitch (Nov 29, 2011)

peony said:


> I weigh the same as when I was in my twenties, but now I wear size 10 pants. Used to be size 14! this is termed "vanity sizing" by the clothing industry.
> 
> PS I am 67.


peony, I'm 72 and in HS was a 14 also. Now I'm a size 8. When I made this sweater I made the medium. Oh, and right now I'm wearing one of my old, old pairs of size 14 slacks!

As for sizing, the clothing manufacturers have to clothe all the bodies so the average-sized body is a medium. Then they size up and down from there. It's not just vanity. If you are smaller than average, you are a small. If you are larger than average, you are a large. I learned this principle when the sewing patterns went to 'new sizing' because the range of sizes of people had changed. People have grown in statue and have gotten fatter.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Your scan came through as PDF. No failed download or "empty" - non-working preview. Now onto more scans! <G>


----------



## Cimmanon (Oct 10, 2011)

Thank you for all your effort!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

For what it's worth, there's a postal code, not a ZIP code on the pattern. That places it sometime between 1943 and 1963. From the styles, I'd guess closer to the top end of that range.

Thank you for those scans *and* for the tale of the spider chase!  Good show!


----------



## seedstitch (Nov 29, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> For what it's worth, there's a postal code, not a ZIP code on the pattern. That places it sometime between 1943 and 1963. From the styles, I'd guess closer to the top end of that range.
> 
> Thank you for those scans *and* for the tale of the spider chase!  Good show!


Wow, what an eye, Jessica-Jean ... indeed Jamaica Plain 30, Massachusetts !


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

Thank you, they are really pretty.


----------



## seedstitch (Nov 29, 2011)

lildeb2 and ALL, you are welcome! It's been fun to contribute something.


----------



## Brenda Verner (Aug 6, 2012)

Wow. The easy sweater I was the first sweater I ever made. I think I will do another. Maybe I can get the sleeves long enough this time. Thank you for the patterns


----------



## loveseat (Jun 9, 2012)

Good Morning,
Thank you so much for sharing your patterns with us. Will be glad to look them over. Have a good day
Loveseat from Byron Center, Michigan


----------



## loveseat (Jun 9, 2012)

Good Morning,
Thank you so much for sharing your patterns with us. Will be glad to look them over. Have a good day
Loveseat from Byron Center, Michigan


----------



## heloro (Nov 4, 2011)

Thank you for the patterns. When I was first taught to knit the drop stitch pattern was what I made. I also made the one with the mock cables. Had lost the pattern. Glad to have it again


----------



## Robin Redhead (Feb 25, 2011)

Good job on both the pattern and the spiders! Thanks for taking the time and making such an effort to share!


----------



## Mejarrett (May 3, 2013)

Thank you for all the trouble you went through to post these patterns. Love your spider story. :thumbup:


----------



## mathknit (Oct 14, 2012)

Wow, I made the cable yoked sweater way back in the sixties (actually 3 of them) which my daughter confiscated years ago and wears to work. I lost the pattern so I am thrilled to see it in print again. It is a great classic....thanks so much for the link.

Tilly


----------



## margaretscott (May 28, 2011)

lovely vintage patterns, thank you for posting this


----------



## mildredL2 (May 14, 2014)

Thank you so much for all you did to post this! Absolutely love the patterns!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Thank you for taking the time and effort in posting the lovely patterns.


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

seedstitch-Thank you so much for going to all the trouble! Those are great patterns-so retro chic. I love them!! Denise


----------



## Woefkins (Dec 14, 2012)

Thank you, seedstitch for the lovely patterns and your time and effort, (spider-saga) well done!!
Love those vintage, now fashionable again, patterns. Now I must get back to my knitting too.
Hannet


----------



## Crochet dreamin' (Apr 22, 2013)

Thanks you! Everyone of these is very wearable. Love them all.


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Many thanks for sharing these very nice vintage patterns. I know that a lot of time went into getting permission for these classic beauties. Have printed them out. 
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## beachgramma (Aug 5, 2012)

Missed seeing the pattern instructions. Is it possible to see it again.


----------



## 34652 (Sep 5, 2011)

seedstitch said:


> Y E A H ! ... I appreciate the gratitude. To hook up and load the scanner on the new-to-me old computer I kinda had to re-arrange the kitchen. Vacuumed up behind the cabinet and I guess that disturbed a couple of spiders. A huge one came across the floor and I 'got' it ... dead, but I felt unnerved. Then a medium-sized one began running around on the desk. I began swatting at it and dumped a bunch of stuff off the desk that made the dogs freak and run. After I finally got it (spider hide for a while) I was shaking and thinking about wine. And ... I had not even gotten to the computer challenge yet. As I can see, it all worked out. I think I should go back to KNITTING!


I could visualize this activity....I've had a few with spiders myself recently. Samuel Adams helps me...... 
:roll:

Thanks for the patterns! The pages came up on my iPad just fine. Now to print...... :-(


----------



## docdot (Jul 11, 2013)

Brenda Verner said:


> Wow. The easy sweater I was the first sweater I ever made. I think I will do another. Maybe I can get the sleeves long enough this time. Thank you for the patterns


Brenda, I made 2 of these. Yes, it was the time of 3/4 sleeves. My old arms need covering now days.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

beachgramma said:


> Missed seeing the pattern instructions. Is it possible to see it again.


You can get them by clicking on the blue download line at the bottom of the post at: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-261059-1.html#5395952


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

seedstitch said:


> Permissions was received today May 22, 2014 for me to share the patterns we have been discussing in the 3 Skein thread, as follows:
> 
> Hi Pat
> Thanks for contacting us.
> ...


Thank you ever so much!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## seedstitch (Nov 29, 2011)

Diane D said:


> Thank you ever so much!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


Diane and ALL, you are most welcome!


----------



## Bernadette F (Oct 21, 2012)

seedstitch said:


> Y E A H ! ... I appreciate the gratitude. To hook up and load the scanner on the new-to-me old computer I kinda had to re-arrange the kitchen. Vacuumed up behind the cabinet and I guess that disturbed a couple of spiders. A huge one came across the floor and I 'got' it ... dead, but I felt unnerved. Then a medium-sized one began running around on the desk. I began swatting at it and dumped a bunch of stuff off the desk that made the dogs freak and run. After I finally got it (spider hide for a while) I was shaking and thinking about wine. And ... I had not even gotten to the computer challenge yet. As I can see, it all worked out. I think I should go back to KNITTING!


Thank you very much for the pattern and for braving the spiders. Loved your story.


----------



## shoppingwithsunshine (Jul 25, 2012)

peony said:


> I weigh the same as when I was in my twenties, but now I wear size 10 pants. Used to be size 14! this is termed "vanity sizing" by the clothing industry.
> 
> PS I am 67.


 DARN -haven't weighed myself for a while and bought a size 8 skirt recently-thought I was getting smaller.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

shoppingwithsunshine said:


> DARN -haven't weighed myself for a while and bought a size 8 skirt recently-thought I was getting smaller.


  :XD:


----------



## sitzy (Sep 11, 2011)

Great. Down from a 14 to a 10. Eating less and exercising more????


----------



## Zraza (Sep 25, 2011)

seedstitch said:


> Permissions was received today May 22, 2014 for me to share the patterns we have been discussing in the 3 Skein thread, as follows:
> 
> Hi Pat
> Thanks for contacting us.
> ...


----------



## seedstitch (Nov 29, 2011)

The pages follow consecutively; they appear in order. If and when you print it out, just compare to the PDF if it looks confusing.


----------



## lexiemae (Aug 14, 2013)

peony said:


> Nice patterns. Interesting that the large measures only 37" bust. Our idea of sizing certainly has changed!


Yes I so agree!!!!!!


----------



## samdog13 (May 24, 2014)

Opened up the PDF just fine on my Mac and printed it. I agree with J-J - this looks like what we were wearing in the mid-60's. 

Ugh - I hate spiders! I know they are good for eating bad bugs - but let them live in my garden and not behind my toaster. Thanks for the scans!


----------



## Nanimal (Dec 14, 2011)

peony said:


> I weigh the same as when I was in my twenties, but now I wear size 10 pants. Used to be size 14! this is termed "vanity sizing" by the clothing industry.
> 
> PS I am 67.


When I was young a size 8-10 was a small size, I have been wearing a size 4-6 tall in pants for quite a few years, now, and I'm not far behind you...however the top portion of me is way big..into large, xlarge, and sometimes xxlarge depending on the way a garment fits, so I really have to be vigilante with patterns for myself so I can tailor-make to suit my figure. I'm just not one to wear anything real tight except my jeans, and they are still comfie. When making sweaters for myself I begin with the largest in the pattern and figure out the true size for myself with yarn size and gauge. Same with making blouses and dresses. I start with the largest and alter to fit.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Thank you for this! I looked at the sizes before the pictures and was very puzzled about the sleeve lengths being the same in all sizes (after seeing that I was a "medium" in those days, whereas these days I am virtually microscopic in vanity sizing). I was vaguely thinking of knitting one and already planning how to get the sleeves longer, then I noticed they were good old 3/4 lengths in the photos. I can remember teachers wearing these kind of cardis. Love them! And the hair styles :thumbup:


----------



## slow knitter (Feb 17, 2016)

Being 81, I recognize these as 1940s styles. They were pretty then and are still pretty. But I am glad they show the measurements. Anyone know if these are with or without ease?


----------



## slow knitter (Feb 17, 2016)

Love your cat!!!


----------



## slow knitter (Feb 17, 2016)

seedstitch said:


> Y E A H ! ... I appreciate the gratitude. To hook up and load the scanner on the new-to-me old computer I kinda had to re-arrange the kitchen. Vacuumed up behind the cabinet and I guess that disturbed a couple of spiders. A huge one came across the floor and I 'got' it ... dead, but I felt unnerved. Then a medium-sized one began running around on the desk. I began swatting at it and dumped a bunch of stuff off the desk that made the dogs freak and run. After I finally got it (spider hide for a while) I was shaking and thinking about wine. And ... I had not even gotten to the computer challenge yet. As I can see, it all worked out. I think I should go back to KNITTING!


You have my complete sympathy. When I first got my own place I had to chase the spiders myself. Getting ready for bed I find a large one on my pillow. Quickly run and get fly swatter. Bang swatter on spider. Pillow makes spider bounce - toward me! Keep swatting spider and it keeps bouncing toward me. With each swat I holler "Don't bite me! Don't bite me!" Poor spider finally disintegrates. Wish I'd had a video camera, but they didn't make them then.


----------



## jjcooter (Oct 26, 2013)

Thanks for the patterns!!


----------



## Trekkiebigtime (Oct 13, 2015)

Jessica-Jean said:


> For what it's worth, there's a postal code, not a ZIP code on the pattern. That places it sometime between 1943 and 1963. From the styles, I'd guess closer to the top end of that range.
> 
> It is a postal code for Canada. These came into effect in 1971. The Bernat store is in Ontario, Canada and my favourite place to shop for yarn. I can't see any zip code for the U.S. on the pamphlet's American address. The styles look almost 1950ish to me and could be a reprint of earlier designs. Don't you just love the teacup stain on the last page LOL.


----------



## karhyunique (Feb 21, 2011)

Thank you for the PDF and getting permission to share


----------

